# Hognose?



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello all! I have been thinking about a new pet, and I am thinking of a Western Hognose, my favorite animal. I am still living with my parents, and they hate any snake, so how do I convince them? Especially for one that carries venom, but very mild venom and you rarely would get bit by them. I just cant get them to see eye to eye with me on this topic. I do own other reptiles so this wouldnt be my first, but they arent snakes. I would be able to afford one with a bit of effort, and even am willing to pay for the entire snake, but they dont want even a corn snake living in this house. I am just getting extremly frustrated :mad2: on this topic! What should I do?


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

LizardLove said:


> Hello all! I have been thinking about a new pet, and I am thinking of a Western Hognose, my favorite animal. I am still living with my parents, and they hate any snake, so how do I convince them? Especially for one that carries venom, but very mild venom and you rarely would get bit by them. I just cant get them to see eye to eye with me on this topic. I do own other reptiles so this wouldnt be my first, but they arent snakes. I would be able to afford one with a bit of effort, and even am willing to pay for the entire snake, but they dont want even a corn snake living in this house. I am just getting extremly frustrated :mad2: on this topic! What should I do?


It's hard to convince people that don't like to snakes to accept them, I'm still trying to convince my mum to just pet Monty when she's over for a visit but she's having none of it. Unfotunatly I can't help with how to convince them, I never got snakes untill I had my own flat. Nice choice of snake though  hognoses and great little guys with funny little characters 

If they don't want a snake in the house and don't like them then it might be a case of waiting untill you have your own place  If you care for your reptiles then they know you are responsible enough to keep one but I'm affraid not eveyone is comfortable with having a snake in their home or dead mice in their freezer 

Someone might be able to offer suggestions, I was never able to convince my ex to let me have a pet snake lol


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Thx, they stereotype snakes for being evil and Eden's Garden and what not. They dont mind me liking snakes, they are just afraid it will kill some one or one of our pets (maybe our lizards but their cages are secure and I will keep it well away from them to reduce uneeded stress). I have explained a thousand (or a thousand and one:thumbup times that they are harmless, but they are as ignorant as a donkey. I even have all of the money for a normal (I am planning on getting a morph though) and its cage. They just think it will kill them. I have been taking good care of my reptiles and they think I am responsible, just that snakes are "evil":mad2:. I would wait to move out, but that is a whiles away because of how young I am. I will say I am a teenager but that's it, I dont like giving away my age to random people. I am more desperate in changing their minds then getting a snake, and I think getting a snake would have a bonus in changing their minds. I changed my friend's mind by putting J.C. on her phone and said she wont get it back until she picks him up:hand:. I already have pinky mice for my lizards so the dead mice that I sometimes play with when they come into the room isnt newSinging:.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

maybe if you can convince them , meet them halfway by agreeing to have something a little different that don`t have venom even though it`s only very mild , see most people assume that all snakes can kill , and while it`s true there aren`t many without venom that are actually capable of killing people lol 
see if you can convince them to go to your local reptile store and see if they`d be willing to touch or hold one , they are already halfway there with you having lizards and i`ve never considered snakes that much different to own apart from the set ups which are different. maybe tell them some lizards are capable of inflicting nasty bites which can become quickly infected , the risks with a snake aren`t much different.
good starter snakes are king snakes which can come in some wonderful colourations and patterns and tame down quite nicely if you`re willing to invest the time , milk snakes are good starters too and like king snakes calm down nicely , some boa`s are beautiful such as the rosy boa`s , sand boa`s , rainbow boa`s are nice too if you can keep on top of their humidity requirements , beautiful placid snakes. some pythons also make good starters though i never recommend royals as a first snake , due to their feeding habits or lack of them at times. another one would be the childrens python , very pretty snakes that calm down nicely with regular handling. all of which are relatively harmless but still quite capable of inflicting a nasty bite if you catch them on an off day!
sit down and have a chat with your parents tell them your willing to invest the time , look after said snake yourself and promise to keep the snake under lock and key so it has no way of escape.
you could also remind them snakes are also a very important part of nature , helping to keep potentially harmful diseases out of arms way to people , plus they are so important in so many other ways , venom could potentially hold the key to cure life threatening illnesses , so maybe one day people will be thanking the snake for all that they do


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't anything else to say but just thought i'd show you my little guy


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

pogo said:


> I haven't anything else to say but just thought i'd show you my little guy


 oh that is so cruel considering you have what the OP wants , lovely little snake


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hehe I know


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Thx every one. I was considering a boa but my parents probably wouldnt be happy with a large snake that takes up half the room compared to one that would take up a corner. I am perposefully leaving notes about these snakes on their computer, floor, their room, kitchen counter, etc just to get them comfterable with the idea and that this isnt a thirteen year long phase. It took me a while for even a lizard, and it wasnt much better when I asked for a worm snake. I told them they couldnt even bite and need a five gallon tank, but they simply said it would give them salmonella. And he said that while eating raw cake batter.
Mmmmm... Cake...
I told them that they would never even see the snake if I had one, and they said they didnt want me having salmonella. Any more raw batter?

And that is a cute hoggie. I love his colorations.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I want one now  ..... time to put operation persuade into action I think


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> Thx every one. I was considering a boa but my parents probably wouldnt be happy with a large snake that takes up half the room compared to one that would take up a corner. I am perposefully leaving notes about these snakes on their computer, floor, their room, kitchen counter, etc just to get them comfterable with the idea and that this isnt a thirteen year long phase. It took me a while for even a lizard, and it wasnt much better when I asked for a worm snake. I told them they couldnt even bite and need a five gallon tank, but they simply said it would give them salmonella. And he said that while eating raw cake batter.
> Mmmmm... Cake...
> I told them that they would never even see the snake if I had one, and they said they didnt want me having salmonella. Any more raw batter?
> 
> And that is a cute hoggie. I love his colorations.


not all boa`s are large , the kenyan sand boa`s only grow to 2ft - 3ft max, rosy boa`s are around the same size never growing more than 4ft.
the salmonella risks are small , no more greater than catching it from your lizards. the key to all that is keeping them spotlessly clean with daily spot cleaning i`ve occasionally given just the one of mine a kiss and never had as much as a tummy grumble though it`s really advisable you don`t follow my lead


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

get a dwarf boa, oh and heres my boas just to tempt you


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

I didnt know they were that small. I am unfortuantly ill-informed on constrictors. I am more informed on venomous snakes, lizards, and amphibians. Oh and crocodilians. I am considering any snake right now, just because I want a career in herpetology and I figure there isnt a better time to start then now. I have very good grades, normally all high A's btw so me getting into a good college is plausable. I am very responsible for my pets, and anything my parents have to pay for, like unexpected vet bills, I pay back as soon as I can out of guilt so it isnt like they will be doing anything with it. I do have limits on my animals, they have to be good natured and seven feet at most. I can work out feeding problems and cage needs. But I would perfer one that doesnt need as much as my CWDs, cage wise that is. I am considering several species of snake but since Western Hognoses are my favorite, I would perfer them. Herp keeping is very addicting to most people's suprise, and snakes are my favorite animals and I just want one more than any other pets. My parents have offered hamsters (tried that once, didnt work out), rabbits, guineas, birds, even rats I am suprised to say (they hate anything that doesnt have fur covering its entire body). Also, I would perfer one that takes frozens (if there are any who have that exception) easily, because I cant stand killing any animal for any reason. Also, for any reason, these are dangerous (like mambas (which I dont think are legal to have), burmese pythons, reticulated (my 2nd favorite snake) pythons, etc.) I will not own until I move out (then I will stuff my house with vipers in particular). I have not done much research yet, but I am considering hognoses (western), green tree pythons, or blind snakes. 

btw, love the boas. The species is on the tip of my tongue but I cant quite put my finger on it unless I have a full body pic. I think one may be a red tailed, am I correct? Again, it is hard without a full body pic.


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh and btw, I want to post some pics of my herps just to show. J.C. (male CWD) is shedding so i will try to update that later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> btw, love the boas. The species is on the tip of my tongue but I cant quite put my finger on it unless I have a full body pic. I think one may be a red tailed, am I correct? Again, it is hard without a full body pic.


yes , red tailed boa`s are really nice
i think in some parts of the USA you have to do , is it a minimum of 1000 hours of practical experience you have to do before you can keep venomous ?
plenty of people with venomous in the uk , though getting the licence to own is far from easy , you basically have to jump through hoops , it`s a pretty complicated process lol!!
you don`t need a licence in the uk to keep burmese pythons


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, but I bet you dont have these stupid bills that prevent you from traveling across state with large constrictors such as burmese pythons, yellow andacondas, reticulated pythons, african rock python, nile moniter, ANY boa species, and green andacondas. I hear the UK is real nice this time of year. I may pack up my animals one day and live there to get away from this bill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> Yeah, but I bet you dont have these stupid bills that prevent you from traveling across state with large constrictors such as burmese pythons, yellow andacondas, reticulated pythons, african rock python, nile moniter, ANY boa species, and green andacondas. I hear the UK is real nice this time of year. I may pack up my animals one day and live there to get away from this bill.


never had a problem moving any of mine around or travelling / transporting them though i don`t have anything that`s overly large , largest is probably 10ft or just over [and omg stroppy isn`t the word for her right now  the amount of times shes almost tagged me in the last two weeks lol unbelievable] some parts of the uk are very cold at the moment april to september is usually very nice for us though that said , weve had some fair weather days recently.
keep working on your parents they may give in eventually , but keep some of the boa`s in mind too if they aren`t keen on having anything remotely venomous , even though only very mild , meet them halfway if they`ll agree in the end


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually my two boas are only young ins and not dwarfs so they will be a fair size once adults.

Top one is a bci x hog island
Bottom one is a pure hog island boa


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

and just a lil cheeky brazilian boa to tempt you


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, will do. I would rather have any snake than none. Thinking about a Green Tree Python because love the colorations and the size of the enclosure is very affordable. I would have to gain about $200 before actually buying one, but it would be well worth it. I would still prefer a western hognose but maybe a python would help them see my way. Now to convince them for a python. I should have the money before summer (I babysit A LOT of kids on a weekly basis), or maybe by the end of the month. It depends really on how fast I could convince them. I love the bigger and venomous snakes more, but my parents would shoot me down before I knew it. Now to convince them. 

Ack but there is still one more problem. My dad (I dont know why I keep saying my parents when I live with my dad) hates snakes more than anything. He hates everything I have asked for. Frogs (got them but one died of old age and the other of skin cancer), turtles, tarantulas (didnt think I would get far on that), snakes, rats (he offered, but I read about how they can have tumors and how short they live and I like long lived pets), and a cat (My mom was allergic to cats so he said no). I really hope I could convince him. Maybe call up my Grandfather (dad's dad) to help me convince him because my grandfather loves snakes too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> Ok, will do. I would rather have any snake than none. Thinking about a Green Tree Python because love the colorations and the size of the enclosure is very affordable. I would have to gain about $200 before actually buying one, but it would be well worth it. I would still prefer a western hognose but maybe a python would help them see my way. Now to convince them for a python. I should have the money before summer (I babysit A LOT of kids on a weekly basis), or maybe by the end of the month. It depends really on how fast I could convince them. I love the bigger and venomous snakes more, but my parents would shoot me down before I knew it. Now to convince them.
> 
> Ack but there is still one more problem. My dad (I dont know why I keep saying my parents when I live with my dad) hates snakes more than anything. He hates everything I have asked for. Frogs (got them but one died of old age and the other of skin cancer), turtles, tarantulas (didnt think I would get far on that), snakes, rats (he offered, but I read about how they can have tumors and how short they live and I like long lived pets), and a cat (My mom was allergic to cats so he said no). I really hope I could convince him. Maybe call up my Grandfather (dad's dad) to help me convince him because my grandfather loves snakes too.


i think thats going to be a HARD starter snake for you , they are best left alone as a beautiful display snake and you can`t really handle neonates they are so fragile they aren`t considered to be a starter snake at all.


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

I didnt do much research on them yet. Why does every beautiful snake either be venomous or hard to keep??? Well that saves me money anyways. I am not getting a milk/king snake because I am not too fond of them. Dont know why, I just dont like them. Maybe a corn or ball. Easy to keep, but I like snakes with at least one challenge so I might get a ball.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> I didnt do much research on them yet. Why does every beautiful snake either be venomous or hard to keep??? Well that saves me money anyways. I am not getting a milk/king snake because I am not too fond of them. Dont know why, I just dont like them. Maybe a corn or ball. Easy to keep, but I like snakes with at least one challenge so I might get a ball.


we have a king snake , they can be somewhat of a challenge when youngsters you can certainly expect your hands to be headbutted a few times lmao!! ours is a nice mature little pussycat now and i`m often found wondering round the house with him around my neck when it`s his turn for 20 minutes of fame your going to need gather some keeping experience first , so theres absolutely nothing wrong with a nice king or milk , kings can have an awfully fast strike and feeding response , teaches you to keep your fingers out the way when your ready for the next challenge
heres ours , he belongs to my youngest.










i think they are pretty interesting as snakes go , being able to tolerate venom from other snakes in the wild , facinating even royals / balls can be pretty stressful to keep for the first timer due to their feeding habits , which is why i personally never recommend them as a first time snake.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

King snakes really are lovely snakes, they're more than happy to eat and once they're settled and handled they're really nice. Here I'll add to the temping photo pile lol!

Here is Shilo, my lovely friendly albino brooks king snake 


















VERY eager to eat evey week, so friendly that I trust my 4 year old neice to have a quick (supervised) hold. 
Balls are great for their tameness, really not so great for a first time snake owner when they refuse food.. for months and months.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh and I'll also add, that I'm guarenteed to see Shilo up and about, exploring his enclosure. No offece to my ball pythons but they never come out, they're so secretive and shy that they're just always hiding. Another thing I love about the Kings lol! bit more active heh


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

shezzy said:


> Oh and I'll also add, that I'm guarenteed to see Shilo up and about, exploring his enclosure. No offece to my ball pythons but they never come out, they're so secretive and shy that they're just always hiding. Another thing I love about the Kings lol! bit more active heh


taiwanese beauty snakes are lovely active snakes too , grow a little on the large size tho  our king snake is always up and about having a nosey round too


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

i have at the moment 19 snakes but not all i would recommend for starter snakes, especially what i would call my 'prettiest' snake

Dave the white lipped python! who i very much want a GF for!


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Very pretty snakes, I have read about king/milk snakes and I just dont find them in my interest for some reason. Not every snake is right for every person and I just dont find them in my interest. I am not a beginner with picky eaters, both of my CWDs are on hunger strike and a lot of my animals have once been on a hunger strike. That is why I am not taunted by the fact a ball python may not be willing to eat. I know a hognose may not eat as well and needs to be switched over to pinkies. I am confterable with the fact that they may be stubborn with eating. However, I still would like to avoid that. Gah this is really confusing for me. Yet there are thousands of snakes and one has to be right for me. I also would perfer it to be easy to transport and not interfere with the stupid python bill (snake haters) since my dad serves in the military branches so we move a lot. I will research a bit more, see which snake is right for me and my dad is willing to cope with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> Very pretty snakes, I have read about king/milk snakes and I just dont find them in my interest for some reason. Not every snake is right for every person and I just dont find them in my interest. I am not a beginner with picky eaters, both of my CWDs are on hunger strike and a lot of my animals have once been on a hunger strike. That is why I am not taunted by the fact a ball python may not be willing to eat. I know a hognose may not eat as well and needs to be switched over to pinkies. I am confterable with the fact that they may be stubborn with eating. However, I still would like to avoid that. Gah this is really confusing for me. Yet there are thousands of snakes and one has to be right for me. I also would perfer it to be easy to transport and not interfere with the stupid python bill (snake haters) since my dad serves in the military branches so we move a lot. I will research a bit more, see which snake is right for me and my dad is willing to cope with.


theres so many interesting patterns and colourations tho! thats what makes them interesting some of the milks are visually stunning! i believe every snake is right for a certain collector / keeper even established keepers keep milks and kings mainly because theres no doubt they make stunning display snakes. now don`t take this as a negative at all , as a herpetologist you`d have to learn husbandry as to regards all snakes / reptiles , i`ve never ever heard one say `well , i don`t really like them , they aren`t really for me` because to say that , wouldn`t make you much of a hepetologist.
everyone has to start somewhere. if you want a snake that`s going to challenge you but relatively easy to keep , i`d have a look into the vietnamese blue beauty snakes stunning snakes


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry, I am just a bit stubborn is all. I really do like the colorations, I love their personalities, I really do like them, I dont know why I dont want them. I like them, I think they are wonderful to the ecosystem. I am in fact thinking of getting one. As soon as I posted that comment I considered it. Wow, I make myself look like an idiot every day. Literally. I started looking at some morphs online and I really like Mexican Black Kings. Sorry if I sounded ignorant, I really try not to. I just am in such a rush some times I will not read over what I post carefully and people will think I am a spoiled brat or something. 

Especially partial over Mexican Black Kings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> Sorry, I am just a bit stubborn is all. I really do like the colorations, I love their personalities, I really do like them, I dont know why I dont want them. I like them, I think they are wonderful to the ecosystem. I am in fact thinking of getting one. As soon as I posted that comment I considered it. Wow, I make myself look like an idiot every day. Literally. I started looking at some morphs online and I really like Mexican Black Kings. Sorry if I sounded ignorant, I really try not to. I just am in such a rush some times I will not read over what I post carefully and people will think I am a spoiled brat or something.
> 
> Especially partial over Mexican Black Kings.


not at all , it`s nice to hear of someone who has such enthusiasm , i hear ya , your in a rush to have one and have one now! and i completely understand that just take your time , make and plan your decisions carefully before committing to anything that could potentially be unsuitable for you to keep


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Trust me, I do my research on an animal before buying it. I want to know every aspect of its behavior, body structure, diet, etc. I might get a king snake, I had no idea of how many morphs and subspecies there are. I would perfer a Mexican Black King. I am not particular in morphs because I perfer their natural coloring over man made. I will tell you when I find out.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

LizardLove said:


> Trust me, I do my research on an animal before buying it. I want to know every aspect of its behavior, body structure, diet, etc. I might get a king snake, I had no idea of how many morphs and subspecies there are. I would perfer a Mexican Black King. I am not particular in morphs because I perfer their natural coloring over man made. I will tell you when I find out.


Aw I love the jet black look of the Mexical Black King, my sister has one and she's just lovely. 
It's great that your taking your time choosing what snake would best suit you. Will be nice to know what you decide on


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

I was at a Reptile Show just now, and my dad said no to the king snakes. However, after the breeder informed us of some Kenyan Sand Boas, my dad said I could have a Sand Boa. Thx you guys, I will inform you as more happens.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LizardLove said:


> Sorry, I am just a bit stubborn is all. I really do like the colorations, I love their personalities, I really do like them, I dont know why I dont want them. I like them, I think they are wonderful to the ecosystem. I am in fact thinking of getting one. As soon as I posted that comment I considered it. Wow, I make myself look like an idiot every day. Literally. I started looking at some morphs online and I really like Mexican Black Kings. Sorry if I sounded ignorant, I really try not to. I just am in such a rush some times I will not read over what I post carefully and people will think I am a spoiled brat or something.
> 
> Especially partial over Mexican Black Kings.


I know im not really helping but heres my MBK tequila!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

LizardLove said:


> I was at a Reptile Show just now, and my dad said no to the king snakes. However, after the breeder informed us of some Kenyan Sand Boas, my dad said I could have a Sand Boa. Thx you guys, I will inform you as more happens.


will i think you`ll enjoy having a kenyan sand boa they are beautiful snakes , very fast feeders though so watch your fingers nice choice and fair play to dad for allowing you to have one , you won`t regret having one , honest


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

LizardLove said:


> I was at a Reptile Show just now, and my dad said no to the king snakes. However, after the breeder informed us of some Kenyan Sand Boas, my dad said I could have a Sand Boa. Thx you guys, I will inform you as more happens.


Thats great news


----------



## ZookeeperUltima (Oct 24, 2012)

i was going to say sand boa and mention that hognose snakes need 20 gallons and are stinky but it looks like you got the best beginner snake


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

ZookeeperUltima said:


> i was going to say sand boa and mention that hognose snakes need 20 gallons and are stinky but it looks like you got the best beginner snake


I've never known a stinky hog or sand boa? :sosp:


----------

